# Anal gland merry-go-round!



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi to everyone,

Barney seems to have problems with his anal glands more this year than in the past...any particular information you might have about this trouble? I am taking him into our vet almost every 2 weeks and he doesn't seem to have any words of wisdom to share...of course, he gets $$$$ each and every time he works his magic! I am a bit leary of trying to express them myself...doesn't sound like a fun time!

Marge and Barney in MN


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

You may need to add some more fiber to his diet. We give our dogs missing link which has fiber in it and they are doing really well. I dont ever see them do the butt rub on the ground and when I check their glands there is hardly ever a problem. Dogs are supposed to express their glands when they go potty on their own, sometimes it doesnt happen and thats why its important to check regularly and have groomer/vet do it. I think some dogs just have to get it done, so maybe some others have ideas?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't have a ton of information for you. Some dogs never have a problem with them and some seem to need a bit of help. If your dog has never had a problem I would go asking for trouble by haveing the groomer do it, but on the other hand some need them done. I would ask my vet if it was happening on a regular basis and your feeding a good quality kibble.

It's not hard to express them yourself. I've had to do Shamouti a couple times. Expert Village does a video on it on You Tube 



 but I can't embed it~just go to the link.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

uh well then! I guess I can embed it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My Jasper has similar problems. We let the groomer do it and sometimes take him to the vet. Fiber is what one vet recommended. But I have trouble getting him to eat anything with fiber in it. You can also try pumpkin. Did you change foods this year? a lot of the new low protein foods are lower in fiber.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What food are you feeding Barney? You need to firm up his stools. The number one reason for anal glands extraction is due to soft stools. Try giving him some Nature's Variety raw medalions.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Daisy had this too*

Daisy had this problem too. Last year she had four...and it was awful. The next step was the big operation, which I met another little girl havvie who had to have it. If it isn't done properly, it can lead to lifetime incontinence.

I took her off of all chicken and grains. She now eats a dehydrated raw food from New Zealand and we haven't had any problems.

I was also given them these dehydrated chicken treats from Costco. I do see a coincidence in those treats and her problems. We have been blessed six months without a problem. We were supposed to go every month and have them expressed.

No scooting, no warning...just a blocked anal gland. I do keep her rear shaved so I can be on the lookout though.


----------

